# Onkyo HT-S5300



## reeser30 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello!! I am having a lot of trouble hooking up my HT system. I can't get any sound out of my Centre Channel speaker...I am going to pull out my hair if I can't figure this out!! If anyone knows how to get this thing going your help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello.
Since you don't give much info, I'll start with the basics and assume you're new to this kind of setup.
And this assumes you are getting sound out of the left/right main speakers.

#1. Double check the manual to make sure all wires/cables are connected properly.

#2. Did you tell the receiver that you are using a center speaker?
Did you set the receiver to process sound through the center channel even if it were receiving a stereo signal (i.e. Dolby Pro Logic)?

#3. If the receiver is set to something such as Dolby Pro Logic, is sound coming out of both surround speakers (depending on the source material, there may be very little sound for the surround speakers)?

#4. I'm not sure if your receiver has an Audyssey automatic setup procedure. If it does, go through that procedure.

If you still don't get sound from the center speaker.....

#5. Use the receivers 'pink noise' to check that sound comes from all speakers:there should be a procedure in the manual about manually adjusting the individual speaker volume levels with pink noise generated by the receiver. The pink noise should come out of each speaker individually (it might start with the left main speaker, then switch to the center speaker, then the right main speaker, then the..). 
Did you hear that annoying pink noise come from all speakers?
If you did not hear pink noise come from the center speaker, make sure the level for that speaker (not the main volume) is up. 

If there is still no sound for the center speaker......

#6. Check to make sure the center speaker and wire are not malfunctioning: disconnect the left and center speaker wires from the receiver. Take the left main speaker (with it's speaker wire) and connect it to the center speaker connection on the receiver. Then take the original center speaker (with it's speaker wire) and connect it to the left speaker connection on the receiver.
Now if the original center speaker (which is now connected to the left side) still has no sound, replace the speaker wire with another one that you know works. 
Still no sound, then basically I would say something is wrong with the center speaker itself.


Try this and let us know what happened.


----------



## reeser30 (Feb 6, 2011)

*ONKYO HT-S5300*

I need help with this system. I can't get my front channel to play sound...every other speaker is working in all modes but I can't get that one front channel to work, any suggestions on what I can do!! Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: ONKYO HT-S5300*

I gave a suggestion in the 'System Setup and Connection' area.


----------



## reeser30 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay...everything works!!! We had to do the pink noise test and switch some wires...working now!!! Thank you very much, and yes I am very new at this!!!


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Great to hear!!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I have merged your 2 threads as we do not allow cross posting the same question in different forums.


----------

